

Assessment of the best hashtag tools for Twitter marketing - osakasaul
http://osakabentures.com/2013/04/six-hashtag-tools-for-twitter-marketing/
If you already know your hashtags, great.  Use them.  If you have an event or brand tag that is relevant to what you’re sharing, use it.  To reach beyond your followers, you’ll want to take your topic and search hashtags that have gone out with the topic word(s).  Several social media tools provide for this.
======
osakasaul
Would really like to know what problem anyone has with this submission. Useful
for anyone who needs to reach people in Twitter.

